# fw_printenv and fw_setenv for FreeBSD



## balanga (Apr 6, 2019)

Are there FreeBSD versions available of fw_printenv and fw_setnv for setting/displaying uBoot environment variables?

On Linux they are normally part of a package called something mdt-utils.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 6, 2019)

[U-Boot] kfreebsd build failure - fw_env.c:43:27: error:	mtd/mtd-user.h: No such file or directory


----------

